# Coupler connection?



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

need some help from the experienced on coupler connections between a 1:20.3 Bachmann Climax knuckle coupler hooking up to a 1:20.3 AMS/Accucraft log disconnect?[url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCUCRAFT-AMS-S … 0279200384[/url]thanks for any helpRandy


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Kadee has knuckle couplers specifically designed for the Bachmann Climax ( and probably the Shay and Heisler as well).

They mate very well with my Accucraft freight and log cars.

Chuck


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Randy:

Here's a response that I received from Jonathan Bliese at http://www.rctrains.com/ that will perhaps provide some direction. I have not tried either of these yet as they are on my ever increasing to do list.

"There are two solutions for the link and pin question. If the knuckle in question if full size( such as the Accucraft knuckle, it is possible to hand drill the jaw vertically and then notch the jaw so that a link is inserted in the notch, and a paper clip size pin is dropped through the hole in the jaw. This is hard however. It is also the prototype solution.

Second solution is to use a Kadee straight shank coupler (used to be number 820- new numbers now for Kadee) and modify the shank to fit into a link/pin socket by rounding the back end of the shank and drilling a hole for the pin, and then simply retain the shank with a pin.

I also once saw a train pulled by slipping a link from the bottom over the Kadee "glad hand" so that the curved Kadee bottom "hand pin" actually was attached through the link, this worked but looked strange."

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want a link and pin connection all you have to do is remove the knuckle coupler. There are four coupler pockets on the back of the Climax. Those are there for the links. Pull the pin that goes down the center of the pockets.

Chuck 


If you want to keep the knuckle then you will need to modify the end of one of the disconnects. As suggested by Mark. You could also make an idler car with a knuckle on one end and the link and pin on the other. This could be a small two axle box car or a 2 axle flat with tools and water barrels.


----------

